

Whales as ecosystem engineers - anigbrowl
http://www.uvm.edu/~uvmpr/?Page=news&storyID=18797

======
rosser
See also: "The Power Of Poop: A Whale Story"

[http://www.npr.org/blogs/krulwich/2014/04/03/298778615/the-p...](http://www.npr.org/blogs/krulwich/2014/04/03/298778615/the-
power-of-poop-a-whale-story)

